# Tegu with cat



## Tegu dabster (Aug 27, 2016)

Do your tegu and cat interact? 
Mr. Giggles (tegu) and Osiris (cat) like to hang out they will roam around together and stare at each other but show no signs of aggression (even though they seem to like each other I do supervise them all the time). Does your tegu get along with your other pets? (Comment/post pics


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 27, 2016)

My concern is that they will do well together until something breaks the truce- a wrong move, a grab.


----------



## ophidia (Aug 27, 2016)

Just watch out so the kitty doesn't accidentally grab the tail and break it off! Cats can't resist a good tail.


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)

I have two tegus, two cats, a parrot, and four sugar gliders. They all coexist better then some humans. No trouble what so ever.


----------



## Tegu dabster (Aug 28, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I have two tegus, two cats, a parrot, and four sugar gliders. They all coexist better then some humans. No trouble what so ever.




Awesome  could you post a few pictures I'd love to see them. So far my little guy is good with cats,dogs and kids. How old are your tegus?


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)

My girl is almost two and my boy is about 18 mos


----------



## ophidia (Aug 28, 2016)

Gorgeous animals!


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 28, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> View attachment 11124
> My girl is almost two and my boy is about 18 mos


That's a great outdoor picture. I really like their look.


----------



## Tegu dabster (Aug 28, 2016)

Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> View attachment 11124
> My girl is almost two and my boy is about 18 mos



Wow they are gorgeous and 


Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> View attachment 11124
> My girl is almost two and my boy is about 18 mos



Do you have any tips on how I can start introducing my tegu to outdoors and getting him to not run away. Yours seem to be free roaming the yard in the picture


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)

My whole property is fenced in, so there are no issues. When we go out, which is all the time, they walk on leashes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)

I started them on a leash, took time for me to let them go free even in the yard. They practically live outdoor at summer time. I have an outdoor inclosure for them, but they never use it anymore. They love their freedoms lol


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 28, 2016)

That's 


Dee-Dee Idrais said:


> I started them on a leash, took time for me to let them go free even in the yard. They practically live outdoor at summer time. I have an outdoor inclosure for them, but they never use it anymore. They love their freedoms lolView attachment 11132


A good deal like my set-up. What state are you in?


----------



## Dee-Dee Idrais (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm on the border of Massachusetts and New Hampshire, Merrimack Valley


----------

